# Good deal for Band Saw?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Powercraft WBS 141. Including delivery 200.00.

Good deal? Everyone said get the largest you can afford so this just showed upp on CL.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

At $200, I would say not such a good deal. It looks very much like the Harbor Freight bandsaw and other fairly basic Taiwan made saws. At ¾HP it also is rather under powered so resawing would be very slow going. At $100-$125 this would be a nice addition to your shop.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

sweensdv said:


> At $200, I would say not such a good deal. It looks very much like the Harbor Freight bandsaw and other fairly basic Taiwan made saws. At ¾HP it also is rather under powered so resawing would be very slow going. At $100-$125 this would be a nice addition to your shop.


Hi!
That quote is so sadly true, we're still laughing our arses off :laughing:!
Oh well, nothing to do but cut more quality wood...too short, of course)!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi!
> That quote is so sadly true, we're still laughing our arses off :laughing:!
> Oh well, nothing to do but cut more quality wood...too short, of course)!
> Best,
> Marena and Vinny


 Referring to the life = toilet paper, just to be clear :laughing:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't think it was either. ii googled it and found virtually nothing about it. And I did not think that 3/4 HP seemed right for a 14 inch saw. I think I might take advantage of the sale at Woodcraft and get a 10 inch for now. The Rikon is 199.00. I beleive Craftsman has one that is made byt the same people that make the Rikon also. If I need a bigger saw later then I can get one.

Thanks


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Since your dabbling in used WW machinery,,,,


Older Delta might be worth looking into....

Oliver 192..... That's a 18"..http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8186.. And a 1/2hp Howell motor....but look at the motor.........it's amazing how well this saw will resaw........

You won't find heavy armatures on motors mounted on todays new machinery....not like the 192....


Anything American made OWWM......

Good luck...:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I am contemplating the Rikon right now too, but I am a bit concerned about capacity for resawing. I can still get one for 200 if I act quickly but don't want to end up with something I won't be able to use the way I want. Anyone have comments/ suggestions on this saw or one for about 200 with a bigger resawing capacity?

Edit: I just came across the prior threads on this saw. I have 200 in woodcraft gift cards burning a hole in my pocket but I think I'll wait to find a 14" if I can afford it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I would be willing to bet that after the first thirty minutes using a 10 inch band saw, you will be ready to have some one kick your behind for wasting your money! Really, I am not kidding. Been there, done that. :-(


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I would be willing to bet that after the first thirty minutes using a 10 inch band saw, you will be ready to have some one kick your behind for wasting your money! Really, I am not kidding. Been there, done that. :-(


I haven't spent any money on a BS yet....I am not an impulse buyer so much any more. I am waiting for a good deal on 14 inch or more. 

I want to use the BS for regular cutting and and resawing but I want to do Band Saw boxes also. I am waiting for now.

I might spend the money on the Rockler FX router lift. On sale for 169 and free shipping.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21380&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2266


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I would be willing to bet that after the first thirty minutes using a 10 inch band saw, you will be ready to have some one kick your behind for wasting your money! Really, I am not kidding. Been there, done that. :-(


I will testify that while I do like my 10" Craftsman band saw, its just not big enough for much. It's okay for little things but its too small for most cuts. I've had to use my jigsaw a few times when my bandsaw just didn't work. 

On a side note, I'm still not voluntarily asking for an a$$-kicking!!

Mark


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would save your money,....$200.00 is not going to get you where you want to be......

10".....:blink: forget it:no:


Some listed in your area....approximately ...

Rockwell 20" http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/3506293127.html

CH&E...http://cnj.craigslist.org/tls/3457873851.html never heard of that company....?...

Unknown? ....http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/3491859541.html

Delta Rockwell......http://newhaven.craigslist.org/tls/3422391848.html

Crescent 20" (something I would aim for). http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/3487033812.html

Ideally I would suggest an Oliver 192, but good luck finding one , let alone for what you have to spend currently...I saw one a few years ago that was listed at $475.00 and it had no motor,- it was sold within a few hrs......

But you never know, sometimes they are found in barns used to collect things the owner picked up along his/her lifetime,,,,,

Sometimes you have to shift in to picking mode to get what you want...
Sorta like "pickers" Mike & Frank (History channel)

http://www.machinejunkie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=753&sid=ce931349adb2725320998b6b4d01bb6e

Yates 20" is another great saw.....

To many OWWM manufacturers to list that made quality band saws...




B,


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

I had a bandsaw similar to that one, 100.00 would the most I would pay. I gave mine to a friend. It needed new tires and guide blocks. He was glad to get it.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I had a Reliant a few years ago, looked exactly like that but had a 1HP motor. I paid only 75 bucks. It worked ok until I found an older Delta 14. At $200.00 he is really dreaming!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> I would be willing to bet that after the first thirty minutes using a 10 inch band saw, you will be ready to have some one kick your behind for wasting your money! Really, I am not kidding. Been there, done that. :-(


 If you are into some heavy cutting a 10 inch bandsaw just won't do it. But, if you are doing lighter, smaller projects a 10 inch can be very handy. I have a small King Canada 10 inch bandsaw, and a Delta 14 inch with extension riser block. Both saws get a lot of use in my shop. It all depends on what the user wants the saw to do for him.

Gerry


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I appreciate all the input. I think I will hold off for now, for a couple of reasons. First is I want to be able to resaw wider boards. Second is there's plenty of other things I "need" at woodcraft that I would have a hard time paying cash for new, e.g. A marking knife. I also might use it toward a class the have at my local woodcraft which is the ct valley school of woodworking. I took an intro class there and it was very good. 

I would jump on some of the cl deals around here but 1. I have woodcraft certificates, not cash; and 2. I have a new one on the way in a month or so, so I wouldn't have much of an opportunity to learn how to adjust it. 

Maybe I'll get one in the summer.


----------

